#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Hoeveel cm is 1 HE?

## tididi

wie kan mij vertellen hoeveel cm 1he is
ikwil dit weten vordat ik de verkeerde maar case bestel!!
misschien dom maar ben blond <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>
ik vindt het ook niet terug in de faq! dus graag hulp!

p.j

----------


## EP Woody

Om heel precies te zijn is het zelfs 44.5 mm.

Maar das alleen van belang als je cases gaat bouwen.

Groeten Erwin

Het leven is waardeloos, maar er is een ding dat me op de been houd ...........

Kheb me site helemaal geupdate, Kijk in me profiel voor de url.

----------


## CyberNBD

4.45 cm


Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Merijndj

O.K. bedankt voor het verduidelijken.

groet,



MerijnDJ

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> O.K. bedankt voor het verduidelijken.



1.75"

Weet je gelijk waar dat rare getal toch precies vandaan komt  :Wink: 

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## SWDJ

Veel spullen hebben van die rare afmetingen, bv een 6.3mm jackpug. 
Die zijn ook van de inch afgeleid. 6.3mm is 1/4 inch.

MVG, SWDJ.

----------


## -Bart-

Om maar te zwijgen van monitordiagonalen, vreemde imbussen, fietswielen, vinyl platen, speaker diameters, PAR diameters, etc.

Onze hele maatschapij lijkt wel door drenkt met het verwerpelijke 12 tallig stelsel. Ik bedoel maar, wie bedenkt nou 5/8e inch <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

Om het oud-engels speekwoord maar eens aan te halen ;;;

_We are transfering to the metric system inch by inch._



Bijgewerkt door - -Bart- op 18/10/2002  20:35:15

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Veel spullen hebben van die rare afmetingen, bv een 6.3mm jackpug. 
> Die zijn ook van de inch afgeleid. 6.3mm is 1/4 inch.



en wat te denken van de eenheid 'dpi' dots per inch. (= stippels per 25,4mm)
ooit als Saddam Hoessein of Lin Pan Yup of weet ik veel welke druiloor ooit in de toekomst de Amerikanen weer een beetje bij de les zal brengen zullen ze wel metrisch worden maar voorlopig is de economische noodzaak er nog niet voor ze. Dus Gallons, miles, pints en weet ik niet wat voor duizelingwekkende onzin ze niet in hun maten en eenheden stelsel hebben... vandaar dat die britse mannen zo zweren bij die taalgenoten daar: ze hebben het verknipte stelsel vastgehouden waar het die Engelsen niet meer lukte vanwege hun ligging dicht bij het continent en de handels daarmee. Ooit hadden we in Nederland ook 8 lengtematen die allemaal "1 voet" heetten, maar de Kampense, Amsterdamse, Rotterdamse, Enkhuizer, Zeeuwse en Harlinger voeten (geloof ik) verschilden wel zo ongeveer 8% in het ergste geval (2,5cm op de 30 cm). Kijk dat is pas handel: zeggen dat je met 10kW PA aankomt en er maar 6 kW neerzetten!
Eh..... ik dwaal af...
greetz 
rinus

----------


## NesCio01

1 decenium later.............

Ook nog iets van:

 1/2 duims met grove spoed?

grtz


Nes

----------


## moderator

half duims wordt gebruikt bij buizen en pijpen. Binnen diameter kan afwijken, uitwendig: 20,96 mm.
Correctie/wordt door timmerman op de vingers getikt ( niet letterlijk gelukkig) en die roept dat het 15mm moet zijn, maar afhankelijk van wat voor buis je haf duims nodig hebt.....niet echt duidelijk dus!

----------


## MusicXtra

Raarste maatvoering vind ik nog altijd die van banden....
Diameter in inches, breedte in mm en de hoogte als een percentage van de breedte.
Hoezo verwarrend? :Cool:

----------

